# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 31 )



## ripjack13

*In your own words, what makes a Master woodworker, Master knife maker, Master box maker, or Master craftsman? *
*What advice would you give to the novice or amateur woodworker aspiring towards such an achievement?*
*



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
The unpaid woodbarter trolls, woodticks on mopeds and all traffic hating leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Gilligan too...

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

I knew a fisherman that was a master at putting bait on his hook.....

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Seriously though, not sure how to define that. Maybe those that are way better than I am?

To the new folks, just keep learning, try stuff even if it doesn't work out. Keep some early work of your own around to remind yourself how far you've come and what you need our want to work on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

All I know is a Master is way above me! I would say to new people, (actually to all), watch videos, read articles, talk to people and learn all that you can. I firmly believe you can learn something from every single person you encounter. There are incredible craftsmen within this forum we can learn from. Keep trying new things and expand your projects, step out of your comfort zone every once in awhile. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD

It's sort of like pornography... You know it when you see it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## justallan

I'd say to call oneself a master at anything is to is to have a full understanding of what you are jumping into, be able to see an end result before you start and reach that goal as it was planned, have a full working knowledge of your tools and with working with wood have a darned good idea of how that particular species is going to react to what you are doing with it and how to overcome obstacles along the way. Personally, I have screwed up at blowing my nose!
NOTE: A master woodworker completes projects 100% as planned, to change the outcome for whatever reason halfway through just makes you another artist!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## manbuckwal

I don't think any of us live long enough to become true masters of anything ( excluding Tony that is  )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem

A true master would have to be named TONY. My advice to anyone, espically someone named HENRY, would be to obtain greatness and be a master would be to change your name to TONY

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

First off, I think you need to be a master to actually make an accurate assessment of this question. Having said that I am no master at anything. I am just a hopeless tinkerer, I do a little bit of everything, wood working, metal working, mechanics, and just about anything that I can do with my hands. I just don't have the focus to do just one thing as I will get bored with it pretty quickly. That is why I do a little bit of everything, not just in wood working, but in all aspects of life. What's that old saying about variety being the spice of life? But for conversations sake and to stay on track with the question I'll try and stick with wood working. Again, I am no master, there are folks here that are way more talented than me. But I do love the craft. I still consider myself a hobbyist and that's all I will ever be. To the novice I would say, always be open minded, try new things that challenge you, listen to the veterans of the craft, always set up for cuts and joinery using scrap wood before you use the expensive stuff, buy the best possible tools that you can and remember that tools don't make the craftsman but that the tools can help the craftsman. I worked with a crappy lathe for a long time and still managed to make some nice stuff and learn, In my journey through this wood working craft I still try new things that I have not done before, always upgrading my tools as funds allow, and I share what I have learned with other people. I share what I have learned but also listen still and take advice and criticism as well, as long as it is constructive and intelligent in its form. I believe that we never stop learning and that it is an honor to be able to teach. Also be true to yourself and who you are, don't try to be someone or something that you are not, know your strengths and weaknesses, always remain humble and remember where you have come from. People will be more likely to help a good person that is kind, honest, and humble rather than an arrogant A$$. One of my idols, Sam Maloof, was a master yet remained very humble and kind and he gave of himself unselfishly and shared his craft and his love for it, he was loved and admired by many, he is missed. Aspiring to be a master wood worker also includes aspiring to be a good person as people will turn to you for advice someday. So you see it is not only about the tools and the craft and techniques but also about what kind of a person you are and become in your journey.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 10


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> A true master would have to be named TONY. My advice to anyone, espically someone named HENRY, would be to obtain greatness and be a master would be to change your name to TONY


Solid evidence, indeed, that keeping the masses ignorant and illiterate helps keep them happy. As long as no-one slips up and defines "master" for Tony, the appropriate balance of knowledge and power remains.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Wow. I do liberal leftist better than I thought!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

I heard about a Masters and his Johnson named Virginia (say that with a thick southern accent). . . . 



 

_Nothing could be fina than to be in . . . . _

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kevin

@DKMD see what your dirty mind made me think of!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Tclem said:


> A true master would have to be named TONY. My advice to anyone, espically someone named HENRY, would be to obtain greatness and be a master would be to change your name to TONY



Never thought I would click "Agree" on one of his posts, but there it is!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## David Hill

Guess my thinking is a little different-- tried to word this so it applied to other materials-- not just wood.
A master at anything should be able to adjust on the fly to nuances in the materials or specs to obtain whatever the desired product will be. If one is just making a product to the required specs, disregarding variables that change-- then that person would just be an automaton. Being able to accept unexpected changes and _still _finish with with the desired product is the sign of a master. So a master to me is one who is able to combine art/resourcefullness into whatever his area of expertise might be.
That being said, to work (= practice, practice, practice) toward being a Master one needs to have an excellent idea of what his/her tools can do and yet still be able to learn/appreciate or incorporate "new" techniques to improve whatever it is they make.
Shouldn't have to think so hard on a Sunday....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Wow. I do liberal leftist better than I thought!


Standing in those lines taking from others has made you a master


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Solid evidence, indeed, that keeping the masses ignorant and illiterate helps keep them happy. As long as no-one slips up and defines "master" for Tony, the appropriate balance of knowledge and power remains.


I do t even understood wat u is sayings


----------



## ripjack13

Be interesting to hear what Richard and Robert says...

@robert flynt 

@Bladesmith


----------



## steve bellinger

IMO a "master" is only a master in the eyes of others, not there own. The person we call master will always tell you, it ain't me I'm just a novice to the great masters of years past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## robert flynt

A master is a person that can do any tasked in the field he is working, at the highest level and produce an almost, if not, flawless product. Was told a long time ago " the difference between a good knife maker and just a knife maker is how well he hides is mistakes and strives to not repeat them". Only time, practice and not settling makes a master. The masters I know always push the limits of their ability in order to improve and learn.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tclem said:


> A true master would have to be named TONY. My advice to anyone, espically someone named HENRY, would be to obtain greatness and be a master would be to change your name to TONY


So there is Henry Kissinger, Henry Ford and Henry Winkler just off the top of my head. For Tony all I got was, Tony Soprano from the ol'noggin. Not sure your theory holds water big guy...


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> So there is Henry Kissinger, Henry Ford and Henry Winkler just off the top of my head. For Tony all I got was, Tony Soprano from the ol'noggin. Not sure your theory holds water big guy...



Tony Blair, Tony Danza, Tony Bennett, Tony Hawk, Tony Dorsett. Do I need to go on? Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Tony Blair, Tony Danza, Tony Bennett, Tony Hawk, Tony Dorsett. Do I need to go on? Tony


Nope, but thank you for helping me prove my point... Tony danza... HA!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

Don Ratcliff said:


> So there is Henry Kissinger, Henry Ford and Henry Winkler just off the top of my head. For Tony all I got was, Tony Soprano from the ol'noggin. Not sure your theory holds water big guy...


But a certain Henry from North Carolina brings down all the others you named. Big guy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

Tclem said:


> But a certain Henry from North Carolina brings down all the others you named. Big guy



There's Henry Aaron, Henry Azaria....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Schroedc said:


> There's Henry Aaron, Henry Azaria....


Everybody is forgetting Henry Hawthorne. Ahhhhhhh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

Tony said:


> Tony Blair, Tony Danza, Tony Bennett, Tony Hawk, Tony Dorsett. Do I need to go on? Tony



Tony Sowell....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Schroedc said:


> Tony Sowell....



He goes by Anthony, doesn't count. Tony


----------



## SENC

Tclem said:


> Everybody is forgetting Henry Hawthorne. Ahhhhhhh


Ahhhhhhh, the trump card.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

robert flynt said:


> A master is a person that can do any tasked in the field he is working, at the highest level and produce an almost, if not, flawless product. Was told a long time ago " the difference between a good knife maker and just a knife maker is how well he hides is mistakes and strives to not repeat them". Only time, practice and not settling makes a master. The masters I know always push the limits of their ability in order to improve and learn.



Thank you Robert. That is a great answer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

David Hill said:


> Guess my thinking is a little different-- tried to word this so it applied to other materials-- not just wood.
> A master at anything should be able to adjust on the fly to nuances in the materials or specs to obtain whatever the desired product will be. If one is just making a product to the required specs, disregarding variables that change-- then that person would just be an automaton. Being able to accept unexpected changes and _still _finish with with the desired product is the sign of a master. So a master to me is one who is able to combine art/resourcefullness into whatever his area of expertise might be.
> That being said, to work (= practice, practice, practice) toward being a Master one needs to have an excellent idea of what his/her tools can do and yet still be able to learn/appreciate or incorporate "new" techniques to improve whatever it is they make.
> Shouldn't have to think so hard on a Sunday....



Very well said...I like this answer. Thanks David.

And sorry about makin ya think so hard on a Sunday...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tclem said:


> Everybody is forgetting Henry Hawthorne. Ahhhhhhh



Are they? Are they really? Some things are better left unsaid....


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> Are they? Are they really? Some things are better left unsaid....


Or are just understood and don't need to be spoken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Touche'!


----------



## rocky1

ripjack13 said:


> In your own words, what makes a Master woodworker, Master knife maker, Master box maker, or Master craftsman?




Lot of good responses above, however everyone seems to left out...

*Attention to Detail* - A true master at any craft will pay great attention to detail. Even the tiniest of details. This will of course, over time become second nature in all he does, and he may well not even think about it while doing so.

Beyond that, and having been touched on above...

*Being a Visionary* - The ability to see projects in one's mind, know where you want it to go, before planning.

*Adaptability* - Being able to adjust when things don't go as planned.

*Experience / Knowledge / Practice of Craft* - Adaptability and at least to some extent being a visionary, is typically gained through experience and practice of the craft. The knowledge gained in said practice is instrumental in aspects above. While attention to detail can be and often is a personal trait, the experience to see every little detail is instrumental in fulfilling that aspect of one's personality.




ripjack13 said:


> What advice would you give to the novice or amateur woodworker aspiring towards such an achievement?




No one, since the beginning of time, has ever been born a true master at his craft. One may be born with all the ability in the world, they may be visionary, they may pay attention to detail, they may be knowledgeable of a craft, but without a great deal of practice of that craft, no one has ever attained master status.

Practice, ask questions, learn from your mistakes, repeat... A true master never stops learning.

Reactions: Great Post 4


----------



## ripjack13

Good points Rocky. Good post.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Most of the masters I have met were quite unaware of it. Their quest was to be better one project at a time. Never quite satisfied with newest project-always seeing room for improvement. Once you feel you have mastered something, the joy of the quest is gone. And probably any possibility of improvement.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## CWS

Real masters don't call themselves masters because they are always trying to do better. If someone describes himself as a master he is not a real master.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

